# Diapers anyone?



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i found these in a quick search

http://www.tinkletrousers.com/


article

http://petcare.suite101.com/article.cfm/care_for_incontinent_pets


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Though I cannot give you exact details on how she did it, one of our rescue's foster parents used adult Depends and modified them somehow to fit a male dog's anatomy She said it worked really well for them.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any experiences with them so I can't recommend anything. I just wanted to say: 1) welcome to GRF, 2) I love your dog's name  and 3) he sure sounds like a sweetheart! I'd love to see pictures of him when you have the chance!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
They make some belly bands that might help with the leaking. We all would do something like that for our pups so we know exactly what you are talking about. He sounds like a real sweetie and I would love to see some pictures of him. 

I will look to see if I can find the thread about the Depends for you.


----------



## djoz (Jul 9, 2009)

My Murphy has just begun to wet himself. He is almost 14 and has cancer. He just does it when he is sleeping and unfortunately he won't sleep on a bed or sheets or anything to absorb the urine. I am giving him daily baths. I am having my husband cut back the hair on his belly so it won't be so bad. I would love to try a diaper, but I don't think he would leave it alone. He would rip at it until he got it off


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

hi everyone

i actually purchased a package of adult incontinence briefs a couple of days ago, the ones with tags, because i figured i could adapt them. the first attempt failed miserably! however, I am not giving up. I see Dallas Gold just mentioned adult Depends which i will now also look at maybe the are designed differently, and maybe they are the extra large and Noey put in tinkletrousers. 

Because I have been known to get creative when desperation hits (ie. both the Animal Assistance Products Hip Hammock and Barrel Booster which I did create , to quote my vet, "invention born out of necessity" i figure that I will try to come up with something) However it would be WAY easier if there actually existed a product out there that works!  So i am first going to check out everyones suggestion! 

A big thank you for all of your welcomes to the site. I have to figure out how to post a picture of Molsie here, it is obviously easy so as soon as I can firgure it out up he will go


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you looked at belly bands?


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi

Just went to the site Tinkle Trousers, you did a better job of finding something than I did in my search. This looks interesting. will keep you posted! A BIG Thanks for your input


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

I did quickly but I have to give them another look, thought maybe they would be uncomfortable because I would assume they have to be on quite tight. But as the saying goes...don't assume, so I will give it a further look!


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

I never met another Molsons mom !  Howdy, will post Molsies picture as soon as I can figure it out.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Belly bands work well with a feminine hygiene pad inside to absorb the urine. You could also have your vet show you how to express Molson's bladder so you can control when and where he pees. Since you sew, you can crate your own belly bands out of cute material and elastic, perhaps putting some type of pocket inside to hold the pad. BTW, if he gets poop incontinent, too, there's a pretty easy way to get him to go when you want; if you need to know, ask me in a PM


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

i never even thought you could help them express their urine or pooh, the anal gland I knew...will check expressing out with my vet. though wouldn't that irritate them?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope, it doesn't irritate them. The vet will show you where his bladder is and how and where to put your hands to push up on his bladder to express the urine. Old dogs who become incontinent don't always completely empty their bladders, either, so expressing would help prevent UTIs (they can get infections when their bladders never fully empty). Controlling pooping is actually much easier. Use a Q-tip with some Vaseline on it, insert a little way into their anus, twist a bit for stimulation, and voila, instant pottying!


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

wow, talk about instant pooping! both Molson and I thank you! 

will check with the vet about expressing pee!

mucho gracias!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You're very welcome. Remarkable, isn't it? Poop on command Note that bladder expression isn't nearly that easy, but once you get the hang of it, it's helpful. You may need to sit in a chair with Molson backed up to you so you get the proper angle, but definitely have your vet show you the technique.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont know anything about diapers for dogs, and dont know if our experience would help Molson, but we had the same problem with Jade she has arthiritus in spine and couldnt feel when she needed to poo also big leaking problems our vet put her on metacam for the spine pain and a tablet called incurin for the leaking, whilst I cant say she is 100% better she is 95% and like a different girl playing and running (she is almost 11) so thought I would post as perhaps it may help with Molson


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

When Sammy was very sick we had to have diapers on him all the time. I basically bought every brand at the store as well as a few online. The one I like the most was the Male Diapers from Pet Edge called "Clean Go Pet Male Pup Pants"
http://www.petedge.com/product/Clean-Go-Pet-Male-Pup-Pants/51555.uts

We also got a belly band from this page that I really liked. We got the sling style.
http://www.kennelkomforts.net

We used regular female pads with both. Sometimes more than one.

My heart goes out to you, I know this is not easy.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PPA works on male dogs as well. You might check into this with you vet. It's a pill, BTW.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Love having options to explore, both Molson, myself and my husband say, *"Thanks everyone!"*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How hard to deal with these problems. 
I hope you find out a way to help Molson and make it easier on you.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. Am happy to report that I am having some success with the adult diapers.  will keep you updated!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

molsonsmom said:


> Hi everyone. Am happy to report that I am having some success with the adult diapers.  will keep you updated!


 
Please give us details! What brand? Modifications? I'm glad you are having success!


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Please give us details! What brand? Modifications? I'm glad you are having success!


Well...right now I am using the brand Life which I get at the Pharmaprix pharmacy (there is sister store in the States I just can't remember what the name is). The name of the product is called _*PROTECTIVE *Belted undergarments. (one size fits all). _

They come with adjustable belts, so here is what you do, depending on the size of your golden you cut the straps, I did at the first button hole and I sewed the button right over the hole, so instead of having a strap of 11 inches I have a strap of 3 1/2 inches. 

Unlike some of the other incontinent garments, ok diapers, I tried. These are lighter in weight and don't seal him in on his back because of the straps. The straps also allow me to open them up and check if he is wet and needs changing because the one thing you don't want is them to be wet and get hot spots. They also turn out to be less expensive than the full size briefs and in my opinion way better.

I put them around his belly and they are loose enough not to constrict him and gathered so they sit comfortably before and after his penis. They don't shift and are not covered in plastic so they breath and are waterproof because as mentioned before, no accidents. He is comfortable and hasn't once tried to pull them off.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the description! Any chance you can post some photos with Molson modeling?


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Thanks for the description! Any chance you can post some photos with Molson modeling?


if i can finally figure out how to upload a picture I may make him model although to be fair to him, not so sure he wants a record!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad these are working out for you.
Molson probably won't care about the pics. I don't think I've met a modest one yet!
If no modeling, where is his picture so I can admire? There may be one posted and I have forgotten, but with a reminder I will go oogle again.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I'm glad these are working out for you.
> Molson probably won't care about the pics. I don't think I've met a modest one yet!
> If no modeling, where is his picture so I can admire? There may be one posted and I have forgotten, but with a reminder I will go oogle again.


 
Tah dah!!!! at least I hope it is a tah dah moment, I will only know for sure once I click "submit reply" any ways, first picture down, hopefully more to come.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

molsonsmom said:


> Tah dah!!!! at least I hope it is a tah dah moment, I will only know for sure once I click "submit reply" any ways, first picture down, hopefully more to come.


:uhoh: ok, that didn't work, thought I had downloaded a thumbnail picture that goes beside Molsonsmom on top :no: will have to figure this out :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, here I was all ready to admire. I will have to wait.


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Well, here I was all ready to admire. I will have to wait.


the picture is on my member profile, how come it doesn't pop up here? everyone has a picture but molson, my tag should read "molsonsmom is useless"! lol, will keep trying. now you understand why I have a webmonkey(his term not mine) for my website!


----------

